

SocialBlood, Blood Type's on Facebook and Sean Parker - daemon0
http://www.dutiee.com/socialblood-connecting-people-by-blood-type-on-facebook-and-sean-parkers-advise-for-them/

======
soult
Can someone explain to me why I would need to join a Facebook group to donate
blood? Is the blood bank system in India so bad that they need to use the
blood right away or it goes bad? Or is it this just some marketing stuff to
get people to donate more because they get to know who receives their blood?

